# Hello everyone



## B&amp;Cpacker (May 11, 2010)

Hi everyone. I just thought I would introduce myself. My name is Jake and I am new to pack goats. I am from Washington state. I enjoy hiking, fishing and hunting in the high country. The heavy packs are starting to bother me. I saw someone a couple years ago using goats as packers and I have wanted to get them ever since. I haven't started seriously looking into it until now and I am in the process of buying two alpine wethers. This is a great forum and I have been learning a lot from it along with other sites.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Welcome Jake.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Sbell (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey Jake, Welcome. 
I use mine in the high country here in Wa also. I knew it would start catching on.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome Jake. I'm a bit like you. I love to hike and explore the back country, hunting and fishing. But a backpack is just too miserable at my age. So I got some 3 month old bucks (Saanen x Oberhasli) and started camping and hiking with them. They are full grown now and are my best hiking buddies. We do a lot of day hikes all year round, and the goats go along, carrying lunches, drinking water, jackets, etc. They love these outings. I also take them for pack trips into the Gila Wilderness and the Blue Range Wilderness, and they really shine there. My horse-packing friends are pretty impressed by how easy they are to deal with, compared to horses. The only thing is, you have to be willing to walk instead of ride. But once you get to your camp, they are so much easier to have around. They just hang around camp, browsing on stuff. They don't run off or tear up the place like horses and mules do. And they are good company because they are intelligent and interesting animals. 

As long as you have a safe place to keep them at home (shed for shelter, high strong fence to keep them in and dogs and other predators out), a suitable vehicle to transport them, and places to take them hiking and camping, then you should have a wonderful time with them. Oh, and time is the most important thing. You need to be able to take them out hiking and camping frequently. If you can then they will learn to be good companions in camp and on the trail.


----------

